# Los Angeles Lakers Poster of the Month - July 2007 - dannyM



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The moderators of this forum got together and decided that we were going to bring back the Poster of the Month for the Lakers Forum. So without further ado, the Los Angeles Lakers Poster of the Month for July 2007 is none other than *dannyM*! 

We have a specially made avatar for you if you choose to use it, and I will also be donating 1,000,000 points to you! Congrats to dannyM, and keep on posting!

*dannyM*
:twave:







:twave:​


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Its about freakin time, DannyM gets his props.


Well deserved!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

He HAS to use it, he doesn't get to choose.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

It's about time I got an award for my contribution to this forum. I definitely deserve it. jp

Thanks for making me poster of the month, just want to let you people know that I post here because I love all the other posters out there. We're one big laker family, it's been a ****ty off-season but hopefully there's better things to look forward to. 

anyways, thanks again! appreciate it.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I also grant you permission to bag on Cris as much as you want. :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Way to go there buddy...i too someday hope to achieve your glorious status...really


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I also grant you permission to bag on Cris as much as you want. :biggrin:


 :stupid:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

dannyM said:


> It's about time I got an award for my contribution to this forum. I definitely deserve it. jp
> 
> Thanks for making me poster of the month, just want to let you people know that I post here because I love all the other posters out there. We're one big laker family, it's been a ****ty off-season but hopefully there's better things to look forward to.
> 
> anyways, thanks again! appreciate it.


Damn, you're not a supporting member. The avatar has gone to waste!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Damn, you're not a supporting member. The avatar has gone to waste!


ROFL :lol: 

I guess the new award is... instead of the 1 million points, Basel will buy whoever wins a supporting lifetime membership.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for volunteering me.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You are the newest mod, so I don't think there is any doubt who should be purchasing the SM for Laker forum posters. This was a pretty easy decision for Poster of the Month. Maybe when Cris gets back, he can get 'No Talent Assclown of the Month'.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice job DannyM!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You are the newest mod, so I don't think there is any doubt who should be purchasing the SM for Laker forum posters. This was a pretty easy decision for Poster of the Month. Maybe when Cris gets back, he can get 'No Talent Assclown of the Month'.


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sick of being the new MOD. Let's get someone else in here so I can be the one who picks on them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I'm sick of being the new MOD. Let's get someone else in here so I can be the one who picks on them.


We have plenty.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I'm sick of being the new MOD. Let's get someone else in here so I can be the one who picks on them.


Drop down and give me ten..... NOW.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> ROFL :lol:
> 
> I guess the new award is... instead of the 1 million points, Basel will buy whoever wins a supporting lifetime membership.


make it happen cause i'm on welfare and i can't afford 10 bucks for SM.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

aww man, Im pretty sure Lakers forum is the tightest group. I mean just look how cool the mods are .

.... Well... All of the except the rookie.

The way I see it is.... Me and BH are the older brothers (our parents died in a wild cheetah accident)
So we are the head of the household. Then we adopt Eternal and thennnnnnnn We bust a Bradjolina and adopt Basel. Bow down. :worthy:


Oh and Cris is still the accident.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> Oh and Cris is still the accident.


condom broke?

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Unique said:


> aww man, Im pretty sure Lakers forum is the tightest group. I mean just look how cool the mods are .
> 
> .... Well... All of the except the rookie.
> 
> ...


The younger brothers are more wise.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> The younger brothers are more wise.


Says who? The rookie?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Says who? The rookie?


Hey, we're not the ones who created Cris.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Says who? The rookie?


The rookie > you.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> The rookie > you.


yer momma


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

You mods need to get a room! Seriously.
Or a thread of your own.


Grats DannyM


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> You mods need to get a room! Seriously.
> Or a thread of your own.
> 
> 
> Grats DannyM


Well BH and Mike do have their own room. I don't sway that way though.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This is why I would never move to the West coast.:no:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unique said:


> Oh and Cris is still the accident.


wtf is wrong with you...

the only accident is how someone made you a moderator.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks for butchering my thread with the non-stop threesome convo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

He started it.

Seriously, dannyM as poster of the month was a no brainer and long overdue.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> He started it.
> 
> Seriously, dannyM as poster of the month was a no brainer and long overdue.


how about i take this poster of the month and shove it up the three of your a-holes so you guys will stop talking out of your asses. 

i'm just trying to join the party here. let me in, i'm a little bit jealous here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why would anyone be jealous of BH, though?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Why would anyone be jealous of BH, though?


cause he makes sweet love to two little boys.

how can i not be jealous?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Why would anyone be jealous of BH, though?


If you're content with being mediocre, I don't see why you would be jealous of me at all.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> cause he makes sweet love to two little boys.
> 
> how can i not be jealous?


Ewwww...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> wtf is wrong with you...
> 
> * the only accident is how someone made you a moderator*.


You voted me in :lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nah I just went along with it


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> Nah I just went along with it



:ghug: come Cris just get in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ill leave the man love for you guys


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mike was Cris's idea, I can vouch for that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No way.. Mike was the result of BH's one night stand with Weasel.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> No way.. Mike was the result of BH's one night stand with Weasel.


LMAO :lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris missed naptime.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cris missed naptime.


Force your son to play with his ant farm.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Force your son to play with his ant farm.


 yes mother...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

when you introduce CubanLaker to your mother, she will introduce you to your biological father....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> yes mother...


settle down now..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yes mother, sorry mother


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope the next Poster of the Month thread doesn't turn into this...

You guys are crazy.


----------

